# Civil Marriage Ceremony - order of service ?



## Babsy (15 Sep 2009)

Can anybody tell me what a Civil Marriage Ceremony entails off (order of service) in an hotel in Ireland?


----------



## truthseeker (15 Sep 2009)

Babsy said:


> Can anybody tell me what a Civil Marriage Ceremony entails off (order of service) in an hotel in Ireland?


 
What do you mean by 'order of service'?
A civil marriage ceremony is only around 15 minutes long and has a standard format, which allows for own vows - so no matter where it is done its going to be guests in a room and ceremony conducted with bride, groom and witnesses lasting around 15 minutes or so.


----------



## funnymunny (15 Sep 2009)

There is actually an order of service.   When we gave our notice of intention to marry last year, we got a print out of the wording of the service, which includes the order in which it happens and optional things you can include.  You can then add your own bits and pieces such as music, readings, poetry, lighting of unity candle etc, so long as none of it is religious in any form.

As I remember it, we did it sort of church like, husband to be was there before me, I arrived, Dad walked me up the aisle (little), registrar introduced herself, introduced us, said why we were here, that we had already declared intention to marry and gave date, asked again if there either of us were there under duress, any reason why we should not marry etc etc etc.  Pronounced us man and wife, kisses, hugs, claps, sign the paperwork and off with you.  We had music, a poem, single candle lighting by each Mammy to signify the two families (and make them feel involved) and lighting of unity candle by us and it still only took 20 minutes.  Would highly recommend it. Quick, efficient and as personal as you want to make it.  Registrars are very accommodating.


----------



## Lorz (16 Sep 2009)

Here's a link for the [broken link removed].  Click on the green link on the left of the page for the Word (.doc) format.


----------



## Babsy (16 Sep 2009)

Thanks guys for all your replies and the very useful information. It’s very hard to find much info about this on the web...


----------



## truthseeker (16 Sep 2009)

Babsy said:


> Thanks guys for all your replies and the very useful information. It’s very hard to find much info about this on the web...


 
I agree, and some websites have not updated to show the new laws since 2007, however, what I found most useful was actually phoning the registry office and speaking to a human - they were VERY helpful.


----------



## Yeager (16 Sep 2009)

Preparation aspects are the same as a church wedding you must call in person a minimum of 3 months to the registar inthe county you intend in having the cermoney. Here they will take details and fill out the necessary forms for your intention of marraige. The venue must be approved by the registar for suitability and safety reasons. As another poster noted its a similar course of events as the church wedding with whatever little touches you wish to add. There can be no religious themes not even holy songs! All over as quick as you like really. Signing of the registar after and all that. Cost is 150 to register you intention of marraige (same regardless of type of wedding church or civil) and a travel fee based on millage for the registar to go to your venue. 

Just keep in mind its the county you intend having the cermoney is where you contact. Its a section of the HSE. Based on that get your stuff in order well in time as its the HSE where nothing is as straight forward as it should be.

Oh yeah also it has to be office hours therefore Monday to Friday - HSE don't do wkends.


----------



## myate (22 Sep 2009)

As already said, if you don't add to the order of running, it'll be over in 5 minutes! We were given the order, and told certain parts have to go here, but apart from that you can have readings/songs whatever, just not religious as mentioned above also!


----------

